# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Kerkoj nje program per shkarkim te videove nga youtube

## Kildare

Pershendetje 

Kerkoj nje program per shkarkim te videove nga youtube

----------


## master2006

Kerko ne google per DVD Videosoft (eshte free). Pasi ta instalojsh, brenda te jep mundesine te zgjedhesh programin qe deshiron, si psh: 

shkarko video nga youtube,
youtube to mp3,
youtube to ipod,
youtube uploader, etj

----------


## shiptariteknik

Programi me i mire dhe me  i kerkuar tani per tani eshte YouTube Downloader 2.7.4.Mund ta kerkosh ne google ose mund ta marresh dhe ketu : http://programefalas.com/2011/05/28/...nloader-2-7-4/






------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sharko programe falas ne http://www.programefalas.com

----------


## EDLIN

> Kerkoj nje program per shkarkim te videove nga youtube


...RealPlayer....   e shkarkon.. e instalon.. sa here hap youtube te pyet a do ta shkarkosh.. ?

http://italy.real.com/realplayer/

----------

